# strange little scabs all over pup's head and neck



## ozzy (Sep 29, 2007)

My dog ozzy (little over one year) seems to have a lot of very small scabs on his neck. He actually has one decent size one too that is very red looking but most are very small and hard like they are ready to fall off. I have no idea what these could be, they don't seem to be other places on his body. I have never seen a flea on him and have removed a couple of ticks but nothing recently, he is also on the flea preventive. I am wondering if he is still getting bites even though the fleas must fall off afterwards??
I am also wondering if this could be from rough pupply play at daycare? 

They really seem like bug bites but I am perplexed by the number of them and location. Has anyone had anything like this? I also only started noticing them recently which is strange. He had a vet appt a little over a week ago and we did not notice anything like this and he is very healthy.


----------



## LoveBrits18 (Jul 31, 2008)

That could literally be anything. Could be from play, bug bites, fleas, him scratching himself...anything. Just keep the area clean and maybe dab a bit of neosporin on them..if they don't seem infected I wouldn't worry much about it. "Usually" by the time you see scabs in a situation like this the body is already healing itself. Is he out in your yard alot, around those nasty greenhead flies? That could be it... He also may have gotten a flea bite and gone crazy scratching it. Who knows?

Of course if it doesnt improve or it worsens...vet appointment.


----------



## ozzy (Sep 29, 2007)

LoveBrits18 said:


> That could literally be anything. Could be from play, bug bites, fleas, him scratching himself...anything. Just keep the area clean and maybe dab a bit of neosporin on them..if they don't seem infected I wouldn't worry much about it. "Usually" by the time you see scabs in a situation like this the body is already healing itself. Is he out in your yard alot, around those nasty greenhead flies? That could be it... He also may have gotten a flea bite and gone crazy scratching it. Who knows?
> 
> Of course if it doesnt improve or it worsens...vet appointment.


Thanks! Yeah I rush him to the vet a lot so I am going to wait and see with these unless he gets worse, they don't seem infected though.

I thnk they must be bug bites but it's strange they are only around the head and neck.


----------



## Gage0826 (Jun 5, 2011)

Did you every find out what was biting your puppy? I'm having the same problem right now and Im not sure what it is,my puppy loves to play in the yard but it seems like he keeps getting more. He is on flea and tick prevention too and these bites are a decent size


----------



## Holmes (Jun 1, 2011)

Just a shot in the dark, but what are you feeding your doggie?
My cat had a very similar problem, took her to tke vet. Even though she did not have fleas,vetsaid it was flea bite allergy. Treated her with Advantage. She got worse. Scabs turned into open sores. She had an especially bad one onl her back right where the Advantage is supposed to beapplied. No way was I going to put more of it on an open sore back when it was time to treat again.

I decided to upgrade her food to grain free, and after about 3 weeks,everything cleared right up.
So add possible food allergy to the list of things to check into.


----------

